# Schwinn Fastback Sport 2007



## prideofphilly (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm trying to decide if this bike is a good beginner bike?

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI292C00 Schwinn+Fastback+Sport+Bike+2007.aspx

And if the price is good?

Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

prideofphilly said:


> I'm trying to decide if this bike is a good beginner bike?
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI292C00 Schwinn+Fastback+Sport+Bike+2007.aspx
> 
> ...


Your link doesn't work, but I think this is what you're referencing:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI292C00-Schwinn+Fastback+Sport+Bike+2007.aspx

It's available in 52 cm or 54 cm. Do you know your size?


----------



## prideofphilly (Jul 18, 2009)

I am a 54 cm.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As you may already know, some of the disadvantages of buying online are no assistance on fit (or sizing, if you happen to be wrong about the 54), inability to test ride before you buy, and some hidden costs such as final assembly and adjustments. So keep in mind that the bike could end up costing more than $449 + shipping, and a LBS entry level offering may not be that much more. 

Considering it's an '07 and lists for $679, I think it's an ok price, not a bargain and not a rip off. It's spec'd ok for an entry level bike, but before commiting to the purchase I suggest reading the fine print re: returns, just in case....


----------

